# 2006 Xtrail T30 (QR25DE)



## SEANMP (Aug 7, 2020)

My xtrail is at the mechanics getting the timing chain replaced. He said the oil leak at the rear of the engine, which I asked him to look at, is from the oil cooler. Anyone know where I can get hold of one?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

There are seals/o-rings which are easily replaced rather than replacing the whole unit. If you do a search on this site you should be able to find the info. Google search brings up tons of info and videos also.
This should help: oil cooler leak


----------



## nyitromaniac (Jun 14, 2018)

My first post on this forum fyi.. I've got same problem with my 2005 x-trail. I've found some general info regarding Nissans and oil cooler leaks but have trouble finding specific videos or advice with respect to changing o-rings or seals for the 4 cyl 2.5 l engine on the xtrail. Most info i've found is for v6 engines for other Nissan models. If you have any specific links, videos or threads with more info It'd be very appreciated.


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

I believe I gave a fairly long discussion of this somewhere in this forum but I will summarize here. For some reason Nissan's official attitude is that the XTrail oil cooler cannot be serviced but must be replaced if leaking, for a fairly stiff price. From what I can tell Nissan does not make this assertion for any other Nissan model. In fact there are two seals (one technically an O-ring when new) that need to be replaced and these two seals are the same as used on various other Nissan models even although the precise design of their oil coolers may be slightly different from the XTrail. The job of taking the oil cooler off the vehicle is not the most fun, in particular because the two connections to what is half inch heater hose (maybe the OEM is metric but 0.5 inch is compatible) are at the top of the unit and barely accessible. You also pretty much have to disconnect the high pressure line from the power steering pump to the steering rack to work on the oil cooler. As well you should seriously consider replacing the two heater hose lines because the hoses fatigue and cannot be easily sealed when they age, a point which I failed to consider when I did my repair and had to face when I repaired the oil cooler, reinstalled it, and started the engine only to watch antifreeze slowly drip onto the driveway. The simplest thing (if you cannot find part numbers for the seals in this forum or elsewhere) is to take the oil cooler apart and take the worn out seals to a parts supplier and ask if they have (and you can see) the oil cooler seals for similar vintage Sentras and other Nissans models; I believe there are only two possible pairs for Nissan oil cooler seals for Nissans of that approximate vintage.


----------



## nyitromaniac (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for the summarization and tips regarding the heater hoses and seals. It would suck to go through all that work and have another different issue to contend with. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Folks its all been discussed and detailed in the thread X-Hale provided, and that myself and others contributed to. Part numbers and sizes for gaskets are to be found as well as diagrams with torque values.
21334-30F00 - top small rubber o ring
21304-JK20A - middle rubber o ring
21304-8H700 - gasket between engine and the cooler 

I had them replaced in Jan 2018 because of leaking. Spoke to the guy I sold mine to last year when I saw him recently. It's still fine. His only issue has been replacing a tie rod, and the rear wiper has seized again. ( I think he got a pretty good used X trail  The gaskets cost roughly $40 at the dealer, and I got a mechanic to do the job for approx $140.


----------

